# losing over half the litter



## nstone630 (Jul 8, 2013)

My doe had her first litter about 12 weeks ago, she birthed 11 (which seemed healthy), we lost all but 6 in the first few days. Those 6 are happy and very healthy.

Then, she had a second litter, which she again had 11, but only 4 lived past the first few days. She's not eating them, as several people tell us she might. But, seems like they are either not feeding properly, or just plain dieing. 

We have them in a box, and she has her mounds of fur in there. It is hard thought, when the main feeding time is in the middle of the nights to make sure they are all getting ample food. 

I hate that we're losing so many. Is this normal during the summer?

Any helpful hints would be great!


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 8, 2013)

What breed is she and what is the buck.  We keep detailed records on our rabbits.  Some does just don't support raising large litters.  I know we had 1 doe that averages 12 kindling and only raises 9.  Count her teats.  If she only has 6, maybe that is your problem.  

This falls under the category of "things to consider when culling".  If she is just a weak doe, replace her sooner.


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 8, 2013)

hmm...will deff check out the teats. Never thought about that. It seemed 11 was a lot for her. But, there might be a main reason behind it. I will take that into consideration when choosing the next Doe. We want to have at least 2 does and 1 buck for production purposes.  Thanks!


----------



## nawma (Jul 8, 2013)

I go with a three strikes and you're out policy. And its a good things for all 10 of my does as 8 of them did not do well as moms until their third litter.


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 9, 2013)

And I lost another one last night. *sigh* 
That leaves 3. what a bad batch. I will deff hold her to the 3 strike rule and see what comes of it. When in doubt, try another doe.


----------



## nawma (Jul 9, 2013)

I know this is difficult to take as I was in my fourth month of raising rabbits before I finally began to see some success. This web site helped me achieve that success. One thing I was not doing that helped me get to that point was supplementing my does with calf manna. Maybe that would help you too.


----------



## VickieB (Jul 9, 2013)

When do you start weaning the mother from the calf manna?


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 9, 2013)

Calf Manna? I've never heard of it. I just googled it, and read up on it a bit. So this is a feed and also a supplement? Or just a supplement you put in w/ their feed? When would you stop giving it to them?


----------



## nawma (Jul 9, 2013)

I start supplementing my does right after I breed them. I give 1\4 cuo a day. I continue until I wean the buns at 4 weeks. This has worked very well for me.


----------



## secuono (Jul 9, 2013)

For any rabbit, more than 8 is hard and only the best moms can handle it on their own. If you aren't feeding her extra and better food to help boost milk, start now. If she still fails after that, then clearly over 8 is plainly too hard for her to handle. 
You also need to keep an eye on the kits in summer and the mom, both can die from over heating. Too much fur and hay in a nest now can kill.


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 10, 2013)

I will be getting that supplement today. The nest barley has anything in it now, and we have no hay in it. This last baby that died looked like it just went peacefully in it's sleep. It almost looked fake. 

I keep them watered all the time. And the bottom of the cages are wire, so they can get a breeze through the bottom, and through the sides. We also built them in a none direct sunlight really almost at all during the day.


----------



## nawma (Jul 10, 2013)

Hang in there. It wil get better. The calf manna will make a big difference. I feed my does and then pour the calf manna on top of their food so they.eat it first. You might also consider frozen water bottles in the cage during the hottest part of yhe day to give the doe something cold to lie on. Or you could use frozen floor tiles in the cage for same purpose. Good luck!


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 10, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> Hang in there. It wil get better. The calf manna will make a big difference. I feed my does and then pour the calf manna on top of their food so they.eat it first. You might also consider frozen water bottles in the cage during the hottest part of yhe day to give the doe something cold to lie on. Or you could use frozen floor tiles in the cage for same purpose. Good luck!


Like a frozen 2 liter? and just ley it in the cage? great idea!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 10, 2013)

If you have any other does that have babies about the same age and a small litter (less than 8) you can put some of her babies in with the other litter to add up to 8. I know you're not supposed to touch them blah blah before a certain age (3 days) but I don't follow this rule at all. I go check on my babies though out the day and if its in the heat of the day I will bring them to the top of the nest. If its at night and they haven't covered up yet or the mom hasn't covered them I put a light layer of fur over them. My rabbits don't mind. Does usually dig a hole in the nest and put the kits in there so its easier feeding. You might do that before you go in for the night to be sure they are all together when she jumps in and feeds them. She is only in there for about 5 mins to feed and if baby has a hard time getting to her it might get left out of dinner that night. Our rabbits haven't had any problems but I'm just making suggestions.


----------



## nawma (Jul 10, 2013)

I just use the 16 oz size water bottles but any size frozen will give them something cool to lay on or cuddle against.


----------



## Peep_Show (Jul 11, 2013)

I second the use of Calf Manna.   I feed it before breeding, too.    Don't know if it upped the number of babies, but ended up with 13 kits in one litter!  Mom and babies did fine.


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 11, 2013)

wow....13???!!! Thats awesome! I"m hoping for a better turn out next time.


----------

